

London Clinic Leaks HIV Status of Patients - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-34127740

======
DanBC
A human cut and paste a bunch of names into an email. They put the names in
the To field, not the BCC field. This person then sent a newsletter to all
these email addresses. 800 names!

While not everyone on the list is HIV+ many were (it's an HIV clinic providing
services to people who are HIV+) and there's likely to be some significant
fallout. (Changes in NHS software so that To and Cc fields can't have a bunch
of non NHS email addresses; heavy fines; etc).

~~~
mtmail
The email screenshot says the website is Wordpress and the newsletter/flyer a
MS Word document. I doubt they use special NHS Software beyond MS Outlook or
similar. Especially since they say they tried to get the email back (MS
Exchange feature).

